# Do you drink coffee? if so, how much? if not, why?



## farmheart (Feb 15, 2011)

I drink a small cup every morning and (occasionally a little more) and then again in the afternoon around 4 everyday BECAUSE. I have two kids one too old to nap one that doesn't nap the greatest AND I teach dance classes at my studio in the evening and I have to have lots of energy to keep going all day and then all evening! I feel like a stay at home mom and a working mom!! lol, not that I am complaining! I love everything I do.

SO anyway for some reason I feel guilty about being dependent on coffee ( if I conserve my energy I can have an afternoon smoothie instead and I do okay) but it is too hard to give up that morning cup of joe.

I just wonder if once I get over the initial stage would I really have more energy once I was off of it and just overall healthier. I know there is confusion on if it is actually good or bad for you.

So I guess my question is should I give it up or just realize it is a part of my life right now? haha!

for those of you that don't why not? (other than if you don't like taste)

for those of you that do? do you not feel bad that you are running on caffiene?!? lol

I love the warmth, taste and pick me up, and just the culture that goes with the cup of coffee!

thanks mamas!


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't like the taste but if I did I still wouldn't drink it. I see everyone around me needing to drink coffee in order to get going in the morning and I don't want that kind of addiction.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I love coffee!!









That said I am not drinking it right now because I only like it with half/half and I am dairy free for a while. I never really needed it to "wake up" but I liked the ritual in the morning-grinding the beans, putting together the filter, the pot, listening to it brew. I miss that.

I have no issue with caffeine (or alcohol) for that matter. All things in moderation. So if you like it, drink it.


----------



## kristandthekids (Feb 15, 2011)

.


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

I drink one big cup per day, usually during my first hour of work, whether it is at the office or at home, and around the same time on weekends. I love the rich taste and warmth. I don't drink more because I need to have it with cream or milk (unless I am lucky enough to get some Turkish coffee) and do not want to waste too many calories on it (I just shed 20 pounds and am still watching what I eat). I guess I also consider it not to be the heathiest beverage so am trying to keep my intake moderate. I don't really feel like it gives me a pick-me-up but I do find that the caffiene affects my sleep if I have coffee too late in the day. While I could switch to decaf, if I want something hot later in the day, then I make some tea.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I have never liked the taste of coffee. Every few years I try it but I just don't like it. I love all kinds of tea so that is what I usually drink.


----------



## joyfulheart (Nov 24, 2001)

I love the taste of coffee, but caffeine makes me jitterty, so I only drink decaf. I probably have 10 cups a year. It's a special treat to order a decaf latte when out, but I rarely do it. I'd much rather have tea, and I have to drink that decaf, too. I'm just too affected by caffeine. I do love the feel of a hot drink in my favorite mug in my hands, especially during the colder months! Especially while reading or knitting, but I digress...


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I love love love coffee, but it gives me stomach problems and I came to realize that my bowel movements were completely dependent on it, so I quit about 4 years ago. Holly Bear's mom, have you tried it with light almond milk? Its not the same, but I know the few times Ive had it thats what I used as my "creamer" and it was pretty good.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I've been as high as 10-12 cups a day (early 20s, in an office job). These days, I drink two cups a day. I'm not really running on it. I don't like it when I miss it, and I love the ritual of my morning cup, but I don't have any issues with withdrawing or anything. It's just a really nice way to start the day.


----------



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't drink coffee. I don't think it's healthy and I don't like the taste/smell, but that's probably because I didn't grow up with parents who drank it or developed the taste for it myself. I actually avoid caffeinated drinks of all sorts, besides hot chocolate, because I feel like the amount in chocolate is pretty negligible.

I don't like the idea of altering my body chemistry and becoming dependent on a non nutritional substance to feel normal. If my body is tired it's probably because I need more rest, and I don't want to ignore that need and potentially make things worse. I had migraines nearly every day in high school and took daily prescription meds to try and lessen their frequency as wells as meds for when I had a headache. The summer I graduated, I started sleeping as much as I needed to and eating and drinking regularly as well, and my headaches disappeared! It was sort of a light bulb moment for me. Now when I get a headache (which is rarely) I usually don't take anything other than a big glass of water, healthy food and a nap/earlier bedtime. All that to say, I try not to cover up my body's signals, because I've found it doesn't work for me.

Also, my understanding of the way caffeine works is that it only makes you feel like you're not tired, but that your brain is still reacting just as sluggishly/muddled as it would without the caffeine. And so I don't think it really makes you more productive in the long run.

Just my two cents.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

oh yes i love coffee. i try to keep it to two caffeinated drinks a day. a good cup of coffee is one of the greatest simple pleasures in my life. and i own a cafe, so i have to drink the product i sell... quality control


----------



## Emma Bryan Fuller (Dec 17, 2007)

I, too have been thinking about this lately. For years I never had caffeine due to being pregnant and then nursing, pregnant again!

I just 6 months ago started drinking it. I have never felt so sluggish in my life. I was going to look into eating better/vitamins etc. I didn't even consider cutting the coffee until the other day. I bought some mint leaves to make bush tea but made a coffee instead.

I think I may try to quit and although i do enjoy it I feel like it is not healthy. I just LOVE the coffee shop ones though so would like to have it as a treat now and then.

There is a lot I could do to improve my energy level so I can't say it's just the coffee. Maybe we could all have a trial quitting week!

How is decaf??? Does it still taste like a real coffee? That could be an option.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

I drink 2 large cups of coffee everyday because I love it. Research is mixed on whether or not its good for you, but isn't that the way with almost anything?


----------



## goinggreengirl (Nov 7, 2009)

I started drinking coffee in college and had to have it every day. Then when I got pregnant, I just didn't want it. Since then (DS is 1 year) I've only had a few cups. It's become a treat to get a mocha or latte every month or so.

I didn't notice an energy level change when I stopped drinking it but that might have been due to the fact that I was in my first trimester and exhausted all the time anyway!


----------



## farmheart (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks everyone for piping in!

as far as a non dairy creamer.... homemade cashew milk is incredibly creamy!!! although I haven't made it myself but a friend of mine does I tasted it and it was awesome and she said it was easy!

even though that may be true that my brain is still tired when I have to teach 3 and 4 year olds dance it is really important that I feel like going to sleep, or I get REALLY impatient. So even though I totally agree with you about not covering your body signals when you don't have a choice about going to bed earlier or napping then what??


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

I don't drink coffee for a few reasons:

1. When I grew up my parents never drank it so I never got used to the idea that people "need" a cup of coffee in the morning.

2. I don't like the taste... though if I started drinking it I might grow to like it.

3. It makes me feel nauseated on the rare occasions that I do drink it (max 1x per year)... though if I drank it regularly that effect might go away

4. It messes with my sleep

5. MOST IMPORTANTLY - I am not interested in starting to drink something that would become addictive and without which I couldn't function once I was addicted. I enjoy feeling fresh in the morning without coffee!

I do enjoy warm beverages a lot though and I drink tons of herbal tea along with the occasional green tea if I am feeling a bit tired. I doubt the minimal amount of caffeine in green tea would have any effect at all on a coffee-drinker but because my caffeine intake is so tiny, the green tea is all I need to wake me up a little when I'm tired! The human body does build up a tolerance to caffeine and therefore if you hardly ever have any, you just need a tiny bit to energize you.

I remember when I was in high school my science fair project was on the effects of caffeine and we measured the effect of drinking a cup of coffee on people's heart rate, depending on whether they normally drank coffee or not. The non-coffee drinkers had a huge increase in heart rate after drinking a cup of coffee. The coffee drinkers also had an increase, but it was much less... I found that experiment very interesting


----------



## ammiga (Jan 22, 2009)

I drink one mug of coffee 4-5 days a week. I love the taste and the ritual. I'm not addicted to it at all. I don't get headaches if I don't drink coffee and it doesn't do much to wake me up.

If I need something to wake me up, I have coconut water. I get instant energy from it, with no caffeine side effects.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I usually have a cup of coffee in the morning, sometimes I have it early afternoon instead, sometimes I also have a cup in the late afternoon. Usually, this is a small french press-sized amount of coffee. I used to drink coffee 3-4x/a week but it's more of a daily habit now. Sometimes I fit in 3 cups, but I try not to let it get to that - for me that's the stage where I really *feel* the caffeine is running me.

The amount I usually drink doesn't affect me negatively (unless I have other stomach issues going on - I've abstained at times for that). I don't tend to get headaches unless I'm going over this amount. I too love the ritual, and the kids seem to let me relax while I'm having my coffee as opposed to doing anything else. . . so that is a bonus







.

If I find I'm not loving it (because I personally love the taste of my black, pressed coffee) and am just making it out of habit I try to switch it around and drink teas or something else for at least a few days. I do tend to drink in the evening if I anticipate an unpleasant bedtime with the kids, and it seems to help my patience then.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I have 1-2 cups every morning. I like it and I've gone without just fine. I do enjoy my morning coffee though.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

THE MOST I EVER DRANK HABITUALLY WAS 2 SMALL CUPS A DAY. NOW I HAVE ONE THIRD OF A CUP IN THE MORNING, WITH A CUP OF GREEN TEA AND WATER, AND THE SAME IN THE AFTERNOON, BUT NOT EVERY AFTERNOON. I LIKE COFFEE IN MODERATION, BUT REALIZE THAT IT IS EMPTY CALORIES, WHICH I TRY TO AVOID MOST OF THE TIME, BUT NOT ALL THE TIME.


----------



## farmheart (Feb 15, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ammiga*
> 
> I drink one mug of coffee 4-5 days a week. I love the taste and the ritual. I'm not addicted to it at all. I don't get headaches if I don't drink coffee and it doesn't do much to wake me up.
> 
> If I need something to wake me up, I have coconut water. I get instant energy from it, with no caffeine side effects.


what is this about coconut water instant energy? I have never heard of this


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I drink a half pot every morning and then either another cup of coffee or tea in the evening. I love it and there's no way I'm giving it up.


----------



## CrystalEyes (Aug 9, 2010)

I really love coffee. I love the beans, the roast, the grind, the press, the sip. The ritual. I like that I is my undeniable thing that I must have that no one in my family needs, but they respect my desire for it--and my time drinking it. In a Mama's world, where few things are purely mine, this is the one thing I lay claim to with ferocity and self indulgence.

That said, I was concerned about loss of iron during pregnancy and in the newborn phase, so I quit cold turkey using willpower in my first month of being pregnant. I didnt start again until my babe was more than two months old. Then, I was moderate, at 1 cup in the morning. Now that that the wee one is now almost three years old, I am up to one four-cup French press in the morning. Sometimes I have an espresso shot at around 3 pm, but I try not to, since after noon it definitely affects my sleep that night.

I love my habit, and don't think it a bad one. It's my pleasure. However, lately, I have been thinking that my child's sleep patterns may be affected, too, even though we only nurse before coffee a.m., after lunch (nap), and at bedtime. I'm doubtful of any real affect, but I was just thinking about it...

Also, already, my babe thoroughly enjoys what I enjoy and has memorized every detail of how to make coffee with the French press. Not that it can be executed, but it is definitely observed. I have already started to not like having a beer or wine with dinner at home because a three year old saying "I have beer too?" kind of makes me ill. I wonder if the request for coffee will come next...

As a balance, I will add that I've known women whose parents gave them water with a *drop* of wine (just enough to color it) at family dinners and warm milk with a drop of coffee in it in the morning. Just so neither would ever turn into something Forbidden. And no harm came from it, nor obsessions with either beverage... Just another part of life to enjoy.

I would love to hear stories from mamas of toddlers about this topic, but maybe that's for another thread...


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't drink coffee because it makes me have to pee a lot. I don't like spending so much time running to the bathroom over a one small cup of coffee.


----------



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmheart*
> 
> thanks everyone for piping in!
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's when you can't get more sleep that is the hard part. That's the point where I really start to seriously question my priorities. Last fall 1 yo ds started having hellish sleep issues and I had just gone back to school part time. He was keeping me up 3 or 4 hours in the middle of the night nearly every night. I was trying everything I knew to get the sleep that I needed, and get ds to get the sleep that he needed, and it just was not working. It lasted about 3 months. Impatience was a big problem for me, after being woken up again, and trying for over an hour to put ds back to sleep. I found I had to give myself pep talks before hand, about how I would handle it when he woke up, what steps I would take, how he wasn't doing it to make me crazy etc etc. Luckily we got it figured out finally, otherwise I probably would have quit school.

If you want to try giving up the coffee, maybe think of some mantra or other strategy ahead of time to handle your impatience in the dance class. Or start thinking creatively about how to rearrange your life so that you can get more rest.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I used to drink a few cups/day. I don't drink it in the morning anymore. I enjoy coffee, but it keeps me awake at night if I drink it too late in the day. I also didn't like how I crashed every mid-morning after having coffee. I guess I'm affected by it more than others, as dh drinks as many pots as some of you here drink cups. Yep, dh drinks a few POTS of coffee/day. He's from Turkey, so we also drink Turkish coffee. In Turkey, it's a kind of mid-morning ritual (I think I explained this just recently in another coffee thread, but I can't remember where). They drink tea for breakfast in Turkey, and coffee is considered a digestive. Sometimes in the afternoon, I make myself a cappuccino and really sit down and relax with it. I did so on this past rainy Friday afternoon and it was just lovely. Had some Italian amaretti cookies along with it and it was a treat. That espresso/cappuccino maker has been going for nearly 20 years now and I've loved every moment of owning it. It makes me feel indulged without drinking a lot of coffee every day (and saved me a lot of money, since I can make all the coffee shop favorites at home).


----------



## ZakareyasMama (Apr 13, 2011)

I tried to kick the habit, but I'm back to a daily cup of coffee. It's my only vice! If I don't have it I will get a headache so I know I'm hooked.

I used to need a morning coffee and soda at lunch when I was teaching, but I feel coffee is at least healthier than that junk. I drank half-caff during my pregnancy and am now breastfeeding. I was very careful to notice if affected my babe but I don't see any changes in his behavior if I drink it or not. I mix regular coffee with decaf so I do feel better about having less caffeine.

If you are trying to cut back, you could try mixing in a little decaf and gradually cut back that way.


----------



## rhianna813 (Apr 3, 2009)

I live in NW were coffee is worshipped and I was barrista for a few years. I never really drank coffee or espresso because the "caffeine" made me so jittery. I was already a bit of a hyper spaz anyway and didn't need any help in that department LOL

From learning about coffee I understand that it has additional componants beyond just caffeine that bring on the alert feeling but can also cause jitteriness or that anxious feeling. This isn't found in chocolate, black tea, etc&#8230;

I occasionally drink decaf speciality drinks. I mostly drink a single cup of English Breakfast tea with cream and sugar in the morning. It's warm and provides a bit of a boost.

Rhianna


----------



## ammiga (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmheart*
> 
> what is this about coconut water instant energy? I have never heard of this


Coconut water is filled with electrolytes. It is the best pick-me-up! It can be an acquired taste, but I love it.


----------



## teraze (Apr 6, 2011)

I love LOVE coffee. When I first was pregnant last year, I gave it up. A bit of the way into my pregnancy I started having weekly lattes. It was such a treat. I have an infant now, almost 6 months, and while I'm sometimes conflicted...I admit I do have one large mug of coffee most days. It's the easiest way for me to get a ton of calcium as my nursing babe can't yet digest the dairy protein. So it's actually two cups I have of half coffee, half almond milk.


----------



## 4myfinn (Dec 29, 2009)

In college I drank coffee all day. All day. I love, love, love it. Then I gave up coffee for probably 4 or 5 years- a few while TTC, 9 mo while pregnant, and then in the first year of BFing. Now I drink a couple of cups in the morning and just relish it. I've had to give up so much because of DS's food sensitivities- dairy, eggs, wheat, soy, nuts- I feel like it's my one guilty pleasure left. As long as I keep it to about two small cups, he's fine. I also only drink it in the morning, because PM coffee just messes me up now.

And for those looking for dairy-free coffee creamer, So Delicious makes a coffee creamer out of coconut milk that is sublime!


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

I love my coffee!! I love it just about any way, any time of day. I used to hate coffee until I met my husband, and he's a total coffee addict, so I'm hooked. I usually make decaf or at the most half-caff and have it in the morning. It's usually 1-2 mugs full. Sometimes if we're out, I'll buy a decaf later in the day. I just love coffee. I gave it up a couple of months ago, complete with awful headaches and lethargy. But my nursling was struggling to sleep well. After a few weeks, I switched back to decaf. So far he's doing much better. I never functioned the same after giving it up; I didn't have the same energy I had as when I had a cup of morning joe. I seem to get waaaaaay more done on the days when I've had a cup of full-strength coffee. But until I'm done nursing, I can't do that.

I think anything in moderation is fine.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

I have 4 to 6 ounces of coffee every morning. Sometimes I'll have more of the same, or a cup of black tea, around 4pm.

Maybe I'm being weak and dependent, I dunno. But that's not how it feels.


----------



## teraze (Apr 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thandiwe*
> 
> I love my coffee!! I love it just about any way, any time of day. I used to hate coffee until I met my husband, and he's a total coffee addict, so I'm hooked. I usually make decaf or at the most half-caff and have it in the morning. It's usually 1-2 mugs full. Sometimes if we're out, I'll buy a decaf later in the day. I just love coffee. I gave it up a couple of months ago, complete with awful headaches and lethargy. But my nursling was struggling to sleep well. After a few weeks, I switched back to decaf. So far he's doing much better. I never functioned the same after giving it up; I didn't have the same energy I had as when I had a cup of morning joe. I seem to get waaaaaay more done on the days when I've had a cup of full-strength coffee. But until I'm done nursing, I can't do that.
> 
> I think anything in moderation is fine.


I too gave up caffeine for a little while because my babe wasn't sleeping well. I was happy to discover the coffee had nothing to do with the sleep (or lack thereof). Phew!


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

I used to drink lots. Now I am down to a double expresso a few times a week. I stopped becasue I felt it was making my body too acidic. Since stopping I feel icky when I drink filtered coffee.


----------



## martaluna (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been free of coffee for about a week now. I quit for pregnancy, but started drinking 3+ cups to get me going as soon as baby was here. I don't know if coffee has anything to do with it or it was stress I developed asthma and then read in few places that caffeine is not good for asthmatics.







I decided to quit again and started by limiting my coffee, so went from 3 cups to 2 and then to one. I used Teccino (herbal coffee that is caffeine free) as an alternative. They even give you a guide on how to do it on their website. I still wish I could have coffee some days, but overall transition wasn't bad. I'm shock myself that I don't need coffee to keep me going! I would drink it though because I like it so much if not the health impact.

If you want to srink coffee make sure it's organic and fresh. There are some articles on Dr. Mercola's website about it which I found interesting.


----------



## physmom (Jun 15, 2009)

I love coffee! I've actually gone back and forth on this over my lifetime but most of the research has found a lot of positive affects from coffee (decreases your risk for Alzheimer, Parkison's, cancer, and gallstones http://www.benefitsofcoffee.org/). That being said I go cold-turkey when I'm pregnant and I'm actually thinking of not drinking decaf either during my next pregnancy (there are more added chemical in order to make the coffee decaf). Plus, it relaxes me and is an almost zero calorie drink (I don't use sugar and it's the only way I drink any milk). I know I can live without it because I've done so twice during pregnancies but in the meantime I love it and I definitely need the extra energy chasing after a toddler and trying to work at the same time!


----------



## alphahen (Feb 22, 2011)

I gave it up when I started TTC. I generally had 3-4 cups per mroning so I had to ween myself slowly. FIrst I went to half caff for a few months and then gradually decreased that. Instead, I know have tea in the AM which allows me to keep the ritualistic part without so much caffeine. I have coffee now on rare occassions as a special treat. For example, I had a cup with dessert for Easter Brunch and it was wonderful!!


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Neither of my parents drink coffee regularly so I didn't really grow up with it. I do occasionally drink a cup, usually in a fancy restaurant with dessert or at a family gathering again with dessert. That happens less than 10 times a year though. Usually it's a good, expensive coffee or a flavored one. It's mostly something I can take or leave. I think the coffee you get in offices or schools or places like that is nasty.

I like coffee drinks better than plain coffee. I will get a mocha or a caramel macchiato every once in a while, less than once a month. Every fall when Starbucks gets pumpkin spice lattes I go through a bit of a binge there though. I tend to get one a week for a few weeks, then taper off again. Now since I'm working on losing weight, I haven't gotten anything like that in a while. There's an insane number of calories in those drinks.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrystalEyes*
> 
> Also, already, my babe thoroughly enjoys what I enjoy and has memorized every detail of how to make coffee with the French press. Not that it can be executed, but it is definitely observed. I have already started to not like having a beer or wine with dinner at home because a three year old saying "I have beer too?" kind of makes me ill. I wonder if the request for coffee will come next...
> 
> ...


My parents didn't drink coffee, but my Dad regularly drinks wine and mixed drinks (he's not a beer drinker) We never got watered wine or anything, but he would allow each of us (me and 3 siblings) a single sip of whatever he had. I remember liking the white wines and we kids called gin and tonics "shoe polish."

All 4 of us grew up to handle alcohol responsibly.

My DD has tasted both coffee and alcohol, though neither were intentional. She has grabbed my latte a few times and sipped. She's also grabbed a bottle of fermented cider that I had finished and drunk the last few drops in there. She liked that and has asked if she could have some of her own. I explained that it was a mama drink and she could have some when she was older. Now I usually let her have those last 2 or 3 drops in the bottle. But I only drink every few months. I generally feel like if I model moderation and don't make it a Big Deal,then she will do the same.


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

I love coffee. Like many have posted, it's all about the smells, the sounds, the tastes, the history. I can't imagine eliminating it from my life as it is very ritualistic for my family. I grew up drinking coffee and playing cards with my family until the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## farmheart (Feb 15, 2011)

I love that you drank coffee with your family staying up late playing cards!! we ate sesame sticks and played rummy....

I also quit cold turkey when I am pregnant which I am sure will add to the extra tiredness in the beginning next time but oh well tiredis tired!

going over to the alcohol thing, my parents have a very FIRM no alcohol is permissable stance but my husband and I enjoy beer and wine with meals frequently. My 4 year old (who is drawn to obedience) has never even wanted to try it and just says it is for us but my one 1yo on the other hand wants burning hot coffee and beer from the bottle.. I think he would chug anything no matter what it tasted like so we have started to be a little "sneakier" around him


----------



## Ambivalent Dreams (Jan 6, 2010)

My parents drank coffee but I just never picked it up. I don't like the taste. I drink black tea and LOVE it. I am very sensitive to caffiene and black tea is enough to wake me up. I wouldn't want to switch because I like having a low caffiene tolerance because if I need a boost it is very easy for me to get.


----------



## teraze (Apr 6, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...pumpkin spice lattes... Makes me want to skip summer for the fall! 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KristyDi*
> 
> Neither of my parents drink coffee regularly so I didn't really grow up with it. I do occasionally drink a cup, usually in a fancy restaurant with dessert or at a family gathering again with dessert. That happens less than 10 times a year though. Usually it's a good, expensive coffee or a flavored one. It's mostly something I can take or leave. I think the coffee you get in offices or schools or places like that is nasty.
> 
> I like coffee drinks better than plain coffee. I will get a mocha or a caramel macchiato every once in a while, less than once a month. Every fall when Starbucks gets pumpkin spice lattes I go through a bit of a binge there though. I tend to get one a week for a few weeks, then taper off again. Now since I'm working on losing weight, I haven't gotten anything like that in a while. There's an insane number of calories in those drinks.


----------



## greenemami (Nov 1, 2007)

I drink about a 1/2 cup of coffee mixed with 1/2 cup of milk most mornings. It is not really about the caffeine for me (actually caff. makes me jittery, I just haven't gotten around to picking up decaf!) but I love the taste of coffe and the "ritual" of sitting with it every morning. Or actually, the idea of sitting with it every morning, since mostly I just try to keep the cup away from ds, lol!


----------



## longbranchedmom (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, how I love my coffee! I make the best of my daily indulgence. My coffee beans are all fair trade organic and are roasted just down the street. I drink 1-3 cups a day, rarely later than 2pm (lately I've found later in the day caffeinated bevvies are keeping me up later-or it could just be my need for alone time). I have stopped drinking it from time to time (mostly, when I find myself relying on it and no longer enjoying it).

If you are enjoying that warm beverage then continue to enjoy it! If you feel guilty, try a comparable substitute, or mix it up (I often brew some tea with a piece of cinnamon bark and a cardamon pod tossed in for it's chai like deliciousness). You are a busy mother of two and you DESERVE to treat yourself to a moment (or two) a day!

That being said, I just reheated my last cup of the day and I am off to enjoy it...


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

I love my coffee in the morning. For me it is the ritual of the process which I enjoy... the smell of the beans, the whir of the grinder, the drip of the coffee pot (I wish I had a french press some mornings though!)

I usually will have about 20 oz cup with coffee with 3 oz of half-half and a smidge of sugar. I nurse that all morning long with my water until lunch. I love the warmth and creaminess of it to ease into my mornings at the office or at home with the kiddos on the weekend.

In the afternoon - its either herbal tea or just plain water. I have finally kicked my soda habit (a can of coca-cola in the afternoon) and realized keeping hydrated was the kick to my exhaustion in the afternoon.

My boys love getting their "coffee" too - which is usually just decaf chai and milk with a drop or 2 of actual coffee.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW maybe I am coffee overboard? I drink almost an 8 cup pot every morning and it is half caff half decaff. I just absolutely love it and it feels like a little escape to me. IDK I wake up and make it and DD plays and I get to relax and drink my coffee!

I am still nursing DD and never noticed any change in her. I did stop drinking it while pregnant and did not start drinking it again until she was 6 m/o and until she was 1 y/o I only had a couple of cups a day if that. Now she is 18 m/o but that is also why I switched to half caff.

No sugar just creamer.

DAIRY/SOY INTOLERANT MAMAS: So Delicious Coconut Creamer will change your life! Makes coffee taste and look like how you remember lol


----------



## triana1326 (Aug 8, 2007)

Typing this as I finish off the half-pot of coffee from this morning...

I love coffee. Love it, love it, love it! I love the smell, the taste, and the ritual of sitting and letting the heat warm me from the inside out...That said, I totally shouldn't drink as much as I do. I can drink anywhere from 1 -8 cups a day, all day. I know I'm not getting enough sleep, due to two kids under 3 y/o that doesn't sleep through the night and getting my personal alone time at 11pm...

My 2 1/2 y/o DD asks for her "Sara coffee" every morning when she hears the coffee brewer start up - her coffee is usually some herbal tea with some cream in it to look like our coffee. She does have the occasional sip of real coffee, mostly because she sneaks it when we leave the room


----------



## milkcake (Apr 25, 2011)

I have been addicted to coffee for years - I love the taste and warmth of it more than the caffeine. Unfortunately drinking one to two pots of it a day does get you addicted to the caffeine. When I went back to (herbal) tea I was getting headaches so I had to wean myself off gradually. That was a while back though. I was back to drinking about half a pot a day around two months ago due to staying with a friend that is very addicted to coffee, but suddenly I didn't like it anymore. I suppose that was lucky, because that was before I knew I was pregnant! I'm still only 7 weeks and do have part of my friend's cup each day but it's maybe 4 oz and then I can't stand it anymore; I thought that was what was causing my headaches until I realized that the headache is permanent :[

My other addiction is mint, so now I just drink the peppermint tea I get from World Market.


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

Mmm... sitting down with my last cup of coffee during the quiet of nap time.

I love my coffee. I grew up with it around... big family get-togethers topped off with coffee & I was so happy when I was old enough to enjoy the ritual as well. Also, culturally, it's just part of the fabric of my life...

I no longer drink coffee at night, but I drink 2-3 cups in the morning (& first thing when DS goes down for a nap... my first quiet moment of the day!). I go through ups & downs of trying to cut back. I like non-caffeinated teas as well, so I drink those at work or in the evening (I stopped taking coffee with me to work to avoid the crashes, but when I'm running around with DS I don't notice the "crash" as much).

I gave it up during my first two trimesters when I was pregnant. I actually had no taste for it & didn't even get headaches. After that I had a cup a day, max. But when DS was 7 months or so, & the sleep deprivation was killing me & I started school again, forget about it! I was up to 3 or 4 cups just to get through my last 3 semesters of school!

I don't know... could I use to drink less? Probably. But I don't drink any soda or juice or anything like that... this is my indulgence (as many others have said). I don't ever plan to stop drinking it totally. Everything in moderation.


----------



## farmheart (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks everyone! While I admire everyone who has kicked the habit (or not started it) I am actually feeling better about the small indulgence and I now enjoy it more without the guilt!


----------



## Gator-mom (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice to see everyone's point of view on this! I LOVE coffee, but I am planning to wean off this summer, before we start TTC this Fall. I am in school, so it seems easier to wean off during the summer when I don't need to be studying. I gave it up last Fall for a few months and it seems it took me 2 weeks to get out of the grogginess, even though I weaned down slowly. I ended up caving when I realized that it's impossible to write care plans for 6 hours the night before a 5 am wake up for clinical and have no caffeine cold turkey!

I am going to try the coconut water trick and see if that helps me ease into it. Does anyone know if Yerba Mate is any better health/caffeine wise? I have found that to give me the body of the coffee I miss when I'm not drinking it, but I don't know if it's much better for me...


----------



## milkcake (Apr 25, 2011)

Yerba Mate is supposed to be better for you than coffee since it has the antioxidants of tea but it still contains a decent amount of caffeine. The average is 47mg per 8oz of Mate vs 100mg per 8oz of coffee. Advocates also argue that because of the different compounds in the Mate you don't get the caffeine jitters like coffee can give you and it's better for you.


----------



## Gator-mom (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkcake*
> 
> Yerba Mate is supposed to be better for you than coffee since it has the antioxidants of tea but it still contains a decent amount of caffeine. The average is 47mg per 8oz of Mate vs 100mg per 8oz of coffee. Advocates also argue that because of the different compounds in the Mate you don't get the caffeine jitters like coffee can give you and it's better for you.


Thanks for the info . My understanding about caffeine and TTC is mostly that it dehydrates you. So that is where I am wondering if it makes a difference to drink an otherwise caffeinated tea, or to actually give up caffeine altogether...or just drink extra water and not worry about it?


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

I went through a serious addiction in university - and that wasn't good coffee! One day I found myself walking to get coffee without even consciously deciding to get some, so I quit, cold turkey, and went through horrible withdrawl...like a nicotine withdrawl (cranky, craving, tired...physical symptoms). It's probably just my own constitution - I obviously can't tolerate it well. Also read about how it speeds up cellular decay, so in essence, I was making myself older...me in my 20s at the time couldn't handle that.

DH and I made the decision not to own a coffee maker as we'd drink it all the time if it was around (we love the taste). Now, I buy the Starbucks instant coffees - they're actually quite good - and have half of one packet every few days, with lots of milk and sugar.

I'm a tea drinker...


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

What does Yerba Mate taste like? Can milk/sugar be added to it?


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

i love coffee.

its a new thing. just in the last year or so.

before that my body could not handle it. i hated the taste.

but after pre-menopause i notice i particularly enjoy the taste - the bitterness with cream and sugar of course.

to me coffee is like a bag of chips. i want it sometimes. not everyday.

i still cant drink a lot of it. it works the opposite way for me. within an hour or so of drinking an 8 ounce cup i'd be







. totally OUT!!! a year ago i'd be throwing up. my body could not handle it. even just the smell of coffee in a moving vehicle would make me nauseaous.

so once in a while i drink maybe 2 ounce. but i sit and really savor it. however if i took like 3 or 4 hours to drink a cup of coffee i'd be ok.

i have always been a tea drinker but its not something i drink every day. in fact apart from water, there is nothing i drink everyday.


----------



## Gator-mom (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascadian*
> 
> What does Yerba Mate taste like? Can milk/sugar be added to it?


Hmm..hard to describe this. It's kind of a grassy taste actually..lol. I guess green tea is the closest thing I can think of to it. Yes, you can add milk/sugar to it. It doesn't taste like coffee..but something about it reminds me of it..like the fullness of the flavor. Kind of like how avocado can take the place of cheese in texture and richness even though they taste nothing alike..


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

What's the problem with coffee and pregnancy? I remember reading that it could cause problems, but don't remember what they were/are. I went off it for about 6-9 months back when I was having trouble while ttc my second (took me 10 years to get dd1!), but it didn't make any difference. (I'm pretty sure the issue was my ex, anyway - I got pregnant with dd1, ds2, and Aaron on our first attempt, and it only took 3 months of ttc for dd2.) In any case, I've had my two cups through every pregnancy and while breastfeeding...just wondering what it does...


----------



## milkcake (Apr 25, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gator-mom*
> 
> Thanks for the info . My understanding about caffeine and TTC is mostly that it dehydrates you. So that is where I am wondering if it makes a difference to drink an otherwise caffeinated tea, or to actually give up caffeine altogether...or just drink extra water and not worry about it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gator-mom*
> 
> Hmm..hard to describe this. It's kind of a grassy taste actually..lol. I guess green tea is the closest thing I can think of to it. Yes, you can add milk/sugar to it. It doesn't taste like coffee..but something about it reminds me of it..like the fullness of the flavor. Kind of like how avocado can take the place of cheese in texture and richness even though they taste nothing alike..


This! I always thought of it as green tea tasting but with a slight fresh grass nuance to it. When I worked in a tea bar one of the other girls that I always worked mornings with would always have a mint mate iced (which kinda subdues the grassy flavor too btw) drink with just some cane sugar syrup in it. It was very good! I personally think milk overpowers it, plus adding too much milk and sugar to your coffee or tea kinda negates the good it does for you.

The flavor I have in the house right now is called Gaucho Mint, and if you love mint and like mate at all it's amazing! I get mine from Amanzi Tea, which is only here in Greenville SC I believe but they may ship elsewhere through their website. I also fake it sometimes and just add peppermint leaves to my regular mate or green tea!


----------



## Gator-mom (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkcake*
> 
> This! I always thought of it as green tea tasting but with a slight fresh grass nuance to it. When I worked in a tea bar one of the other girls that I always worked mornings with would always have a mint mate iced (which kinda subdues the grassy flavor too btw) drink with just some cane sugar syrup in it. It was very good! I personally think milk overpowers it, plus adding too much milk and sugar to your coffee or tea kinda negates the good it does for you.
> 
> The flavor I have in the house right now is called Gaucho Mint, and if you love mint and like mate at all it's amazing! I get mine from Amanzi Tea, which is only here in Greenville SC I believe but they may ship elsewhere through their website. I also fake it sometimes and just add peppermint leaves to my regular mate or green tea!


Oh, mint sounds like it would be great in that mix..maybe with a touch off honey? When I was preggo, the only thing that helped with my nausea was to actually mix ginger and mint tea together..so I'd actually just put two bags in my mug. I bet I could try the same thing with the mate' since I already have a bunch loose and I could just get some mint. Or maybe I'll add some mint to my little garden to have on hand...


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

Ooooh...thanks..now I get it (re taste of yerba mate). I thought it was a coffee sub, had no idea it was like a green tea (which I would never put milk into). I wonder what the best gear would be to start...I'd love to taste it first without buying all the stuff..


----------



## milkcake (Apr 25, 2011)

Accidental double post


----------



## milkcake (Apr 25, 2011)

Gator-mom - I like being able to control the amount of mint, because sometimes I can't handle the straight peppermint! I also love spearmint but hate when it's mixed with chamomile. Before I found out I was pg I was eating a lot less and felt awful all the time (but no sickness) and what did it for me was Rishi jasmine silver needle white tea. Jasmine is a personal favorite though.

Growing your own mint is the best idea! Personally I think homegrown always tastes better - I'm hoping once I move to be with DP I can have an AeroGarden and grow my own mint year round! Especially since I'm moving to a very cold part of North America and won't be able to grow outside like I'm used to here in the sunny south.

Cascadian - I would check to see if there is a place that serves or sells it where you live. I'm sure you can buy it at any natural food store, although I don't know what kind of quality you're going to have a selection of. Gear wise, you brew it just like any other loose tea. I have a tea ball that was only a few dollars, but I also got super lucky and found one of these: http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/accessories/96bb/ at Salvation Army for 50¢!

And even if you don't want a tea ball or infuser you can always brew your cup or pot and then strain out the leaves. The way you brew it isn't nearly as important as making sure you don't oversteep it - I used to have a love/hate with earl grey because I oversteeped it and it was always bitter! Now I just make it really strong









http://amanzitea.com/gaucho-mint.html is the mint mate I have right now, and while they sell 1oz samples shipping is kinda expensive unless you are buying a decent amount of tea.

I'm sorry if I'm rambling, I'm just really passionate about tea!


----------



## Gator-mom (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascadian*
> 
> Ooooh...thanks..now I get it (re taste of yerba mate). I thought it was a coffee sub, had no idea it was like a green tea (which I would never put milk into). I wonder what the best gear would be to start...I'd love to taste it first without buying all the stuff..


My local grocery store and health food stores sell a bagged yerba mata that you could try before ordering a lot of other stuff. You can buy it loose too. I have also gone to specialty stores and bough fancier stuff in the past, but I don't actually have any fancy tea places to go to around here now (used to live in Seattle where there's a lot better selection). Some people like to drink YM out of a special cup that is made out of a gourd or something, but I just drink it like any other tea. I also just use a french press when I have loose leaf.

Milkcake: I will have to check out that jasmine tea. I have enjoyed jasmine tea in the past. Sometimes it's a bit flowery for me, but I do like it .


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

So I don't need the gourd and straw, then? They look so darn cute - I was hoping someone said I needed them


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I LOOOOOOVVVVE coffee!









I generally have a medium-sized dark roast coffee, with two espresso shots mixed in, topped with a bit of steamed soy. Yum!

I enjoy the taste of good, well roasted coffee, as well as the ritual of making it or heading to a good shop on the way to work.

(My son's father is also a coffee roaster at a shop downtown so it's hard to avoid it, lol)

I'm definitely addicted to it but it doesn't effect me negatively and I enjoy it so that part doesn't bother me.


----------



## Gator-mom (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascadian*
> 
> So I don't need the gourd and straw, then? They look so darn cute - I was hoping someone said I needed them


LOL. OK well you do NEED it if you want to cool cool while drinking your awesome mate'!!!


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *funkymamajoy* 

I drink 2 large cups of coffee everyday because I love it. Research is mixed on whether or not its good for you, but isn't that the way with almost anything?










My DH used to own a shop that roasted the coffee onsite. The smell of the beans being roasted and drinking a fresh cup omg yum!

I drink my coffee black and have for a long time. I enjoy the fact that there are virtually no calories in it and it's mostly water. I try to drink tea too but I just love my coffee!


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I drink coffee, but lately I find that if I have more than a cup, it makes my heart skip beats. The dr. did an EKG and said it's nothing to worry about, just cut back on caffeine and try not to stress out. So I'm trying to cut it back for that reason. OTOH, since the heart thing is not dangerous and apparently won't become dangerous, I am still drinking coffee when I need a pick me up.

Oh, I actually drank more coffee while pg with DS, because I would get migraines and coffee was the only thing that would help them. (Caffeine is a big ingredient in migraine meds, actually).


----------



## alittlesandy (Jan 20, 2010)

I love coffee, but It's part of what I consider a ritual, not an addiction. On mornings when there is no time to savor a cup in my jammies with a magazine or the paper, I just skip it. I also like to make a cup when I'm going to sit down to write. I know a lot of people who are "addicted" to going to the gym every morning at 5:00 A.M. (blech) or people who are addicted to feeling self-righteous, so I don't mind having my little one-cup-a-day joy. I also agree with the posters who say that the research is mixed. I've even seen studies linking regular coffee consumption to few incidents of depression, suicide, Parkinsons, and even certain anti-inflammatory diseases. I say everything in moderation!

I gave it up recently because I only drink it with half-and-half and a little sugar and I've been on a low-carb and dairy-free diet. But I felt a little unhappy and deprived. I tried tea, but it didn't bring the same comfort level. I was talking to my sister and she said she never gave up coffee during her low-carb phase and still lost a ton of weight. So I decided that life is too short not to enjoy this simple pleasure. And she was right! Not only am I still losing weight, but I no longer feel deprived and am having fewer carb cravings overall throughout the day. It's one thing I can look forward to!


----------



## milkcake (Apr 25, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascadian*
> 
> So I don't need the gourd and straw, then? They look so darn cute - I was hoping someone said I needed them


If you want it then go for it! I've never actually seen one in person, and personally couldn't justify the expense. I imagine it would make the grassy, earthy flavor stronger.
The only fancy expensive thing I've bought tea wise is my matcha whisk and bowl - nothing else mixes it the same way!

If you get one though you have to post pictures :]


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

My parents drink lots of coffee and I used to as well (milk no sugar) when I was younger. For moderate amounts of coffee I don't believe there is any terrible health effect on balance (and there are some positives for eg diabetes and Parkinson's as noted by a pp).

I did stop drinking it on a regular basis in my early 20s because I realized I hated the coffee mouth I would get afterwards (and I also started having to interact with patients a lot at that time and I was always worried about hitting them with coffee breath). So I cross-weaned to strong black tea with milk or cream, and after a few years of having that be my main hot beverage I started to find green and white teas more enjoyable as well (I didn't like them when I still drank coffee). A couple of years ago I learned how to make chai, which I absolutely love (still no sugar, I know that is weird but I don't like sugary drinks), but making it is a bit labor-intensive compared to bag-in-a-cup so I don't have it very often.

I still really enjoy a high-quality cup of coffee but I only have it if there's a reason to (i.e. I am somewhere that serves really amazing coffee) or if I am visiting my family so it's always kind of around (and they make very nice coffee also btw). It's more of a treat than a regular thing. I don't like sweetened coffee (or tea for that matter) and I find it undrinkable if it's been reheated, or even if it's sat around for more than 5-10 minutes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storm Bride*
> 
> What's the problem with coffee and pregnancy? I remember reading that it could cause problems, but don't remember what they were/are.


I believe the main issue is low birth weight but the effect doesn't show up until at least 300 mg/d.


----------



## shnitzel (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storm Bride*
> 
> What's the problem with coffee and pregnancy? I remember reading that it could cause problems, but don't remember what they were/are. I went off it for about 6-9 months back when I was having trouble while ttc my second (took me 10 years to get dd1!), but it didn't make any difference. (I'm pretty sure the issue was my ex, anyway - I got pregnant with dd1, ds2, and Aaron on our first attempt, and it only took 3 months of ttc for dd2.) In any case, I've had my two cups through every pregnancy and while breastfeeding...just wondering what it does...


I did some research when I was pregnant and I found out that some studies correlated the risk of drinking a lot of coffee 5 + cups a day with an elevated risk of miscarriage. The higher risk wasn't huge and it was only found after drinking a lot of coffee. So I was careful in my first trimester but less so afterwards.

I love coffee. My father drinks a ton of it but we only had instant at home. I got addicted after high school and find that I often quit because I get terrible headaches if I miss a day of coffee, so I suffer through withdrawal headaches only to start drinking coffee occasionally to have that escalate into everyday and that escalate into several cups a day and then I quit again. Same thing every few months.

DH and I bought a French press, awesome coffee but now we need a burr grinder! I love coffee with a ton of milk and some sugar. We also have the most amazing coffee shop at the end of our block which has line ups out the door and down the block which makes the most amazing cappuccinos.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

I drink 1-2 cups a day. I take sugar and soymilk, 1 teaspoon and 1/4 cup in a 12 ounce mug, so I stop at 2 to watch caloric intake. I have severe ADD, and caffeine has far fewer unpleasant side effects than other treatments I've tried. I've been off Ritalin for 19 years now, but I function a lot better with a little caffeine every day.


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

I have a double shot latte every morning. Stove-top espresso maker.) No more caffeine after that or I get too jittery. I'm not thrilled about having an addiction. I have broken the addiction any number of times in the past. It sucks going through the withdrawal headache, but once that is over it does kinda feel good to not be addicted to a substance. However, I keep coming back because when I don't drink coffee - even after the addiction is broken and I've been off it for months - I'm just plain more tired! So back I go. In fact, I'm not likely to quit again, after having gone the no-coffee route before. Plus, I LOVE the taste! And as far as addictions go, caffeine seems like a pretty benign one to have.


----------



## Ann15 (Apr 15, 2008)

I love love love coffee! I read somewhere that it is the #1 source of anti-oxidants in the typical American diet, which is kind of sad, but it helps me rationalize that it's not all bad for me  I drink about 6 cups of half regular/half decaf most days with a splash of whole milk most of the time, or a spoonful of good vanilla ice cream if it's the last cup that's been sitting in the pot for a while. We have an insulated coffee pot, so it stays pretty hot for most of the morning without getting the burnt taste with the heating plate. When I was pregnant, I was able to get down to one cup of half decaf in the morning and the occasional decaf latte.

On the topic of kids and coffee, mine know that I don't do much in the morning before I have my first cup and two-year-old DD likes to help DH start the coffee in the morning while 4-year-old DS gets some snuggle time with me without having DD try to push him away so she can nurse. They have both had tastes of it and on the weekend when DH and I are both drinking it (DH usually just takes a travel mug to work during the week), both kids will have "coffee" in our nice coffee cups that is milk with just a drop of coffee. DS will insist that I actually push the button that lets the coffee pour out and not just wave the pot over his cup. DS would also share some of the decaf iced lattes that I would get while we would shop at Whole Foods when I was pregnant with DD. I don't worry too much about creating completely coffee-dependent children. They know that DH and I have wine or beer with dinner sometimes, and that it is only for grown-ups. They have asked for it, but more in a joking way. I was slightly embarrassed that they were pretending to drink wine and pour it for other kids at playgroup at our church, but we're Catholic, so it's not taboo, and I think another one of the kids started it


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gator-mom*
> My local grocery store and health food stores sell a bagged yerba mata that you could try before ordering a lot of other stuff. You can buy it loose too. Some people like to drink YM out of a special cup that is made out of a gourd or something, but I just drink it like any other tea.


I was drinking and enjoyed Yerba Mate at one point in time, however, once I researched it in depth and weighed and pro's and con's I decided to stop drinking it for my health.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I love tea but do not enjoy the taste of coffee. I do LOVE the smell however.


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

I love coffee! For me its not related to the caffeine because I will happily drink decaf (I know its never 100%) and can and have functioned without coffee. I love the taste, the smell, the culture, trying coffee from different countries.

I drink a coffee inthe morning and one in the early afternoon (small espresso sized cups). However I make italian coffee. I have read that it actually has less caffeine. Something to do with caffeine being water soluable and the coffee in the italian caffeteria (kettle-like coffee maker) doens't actually spend that much time in the water pushed through. Unlike American/German coffee machine where the coffee steeps in the water until the water drips through. I have not validated this though. =)


----------



## Gator-mom (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sol_y_Paz*
> 
> I was drinking and enjoyed Yerba Mate at one point in time, however, once I researched it in depth and weighed and pro's and con's I decided to stop drinking it for my health.


What are the cons of Yerba Mate? I had wondered this myself..but most have all good things to say about it.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't drink coffee because coffee is a highly addictive substance, and as I'm not already addicted to it, I have no interest in courting an addiction. I'm going back to college in the fall, and I know that a lot of people get addicted to coffee in college, but I'm going to avoid coffee as much as possible (I will drink it sparingly, very very rarely when I "need" the caffiene, but like a few times a year), and not make it a regular habit.


----------



## skreader (Nov 19, 2008)

I drink ~ 2 cups a day. One at breakfast and one after I arrive at work.

I avoid coffee & all caffeinated drinks after 2pm (since I entered my 40s it seems to interfere w/ my sleep).

I enjoy the taste and I enjoy the buzz & I have since I was in my teens.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I really enjoy a cup of good coffee and iced coffee in the summer. I don't drink it everyday, but this morning I had two cups. . .just sounded good. Now that it's warm out, I make a pot of coffee and put it in the fridge in jars with a little sugar and some half n half. I'll drink this throughout the week. I also enjoy drinking green tea and black tea. . .hot or iced. I can't stand the water where I live, so I have to mix it with something to drink it (we have a Brita, but I still don't like the water taste).


----------



## milkcake (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm still wondering what the cons of mate are... I've just never heard of anything outside of the caffeine content







which is still lower than coffee. Does anyone have some facts about it?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mambera*
> 
> I believe the main issue is low birth weight but the effect doesn't show up until at least 300 mg/d.


Ah - probably not a problem for me, then. My smallest (ds1) was 7lb. 12ox. Three of the others were over 10 pounds, and my last was 9lb. 15oz. DH's family doesn't build them small.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Wasnt my problem either. I was more afraid of having big babies than small


----------

